# Dentist in Merida



## Jeff1234 (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm thinking about having (name removed), a dentist in Merida, do some dental work for me. 
I'm hoping that someone will be able to tell me if he does good work and if his patients are satisfied.
Thanks
Jeff


----------



## JillSmith (Nov 20, 2009)

*Dentists in Mexico*

Hi Jeff, I don't know what work you need doing but I can recommend the Cancun Cosmetic Dentistry clinic - very affordable, great work on my teeth (implants 3 teeth) and the staff were great. You can find their info here if you're interested - www (dot) dentistryinmexico (dot) com

Good luck! 



Jeff1234 said:


> I'm thinking about having Dr. Javier Camara, a dentist in Merida, do some dental work for me.
> I'm hoping that someone will be able to tell me if he does good work and if his patients are satisfied.
> Thanks
> Jeff


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to both of you. I hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## Snoopy1Can (Jan 4, 2011)

Jeff1234 said:


> I'm thinking about having (name removed), a dentist in Merida, do some dental work for me.
> I'm hoping that someone will be able to tell me if he does good work and if his patients are satisfied.
> Thanks
> Jeff


To RVGringo, I would like to communicate to your e-mail. may I have it? unrelated to this thread. I just don't know how to use this system. jim lofton


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

jim lofton said:


> To RVGringo, I would like to communicate to your e-mail. may I have it? unrelated to this thread. I just don't know how to use this system. jim lofton


There is a Private Message system that allows you to send messages directly to other users. To access it, simply click on the persons screen name. A drop down menu will appear with an option to send a Private Message. However, this feature is not available to new users. After you have posted 5 times, it is enabled. This is to make it more difficult for spammers or unsolicited advertisers to abuse the system.


----------



## Jeff1234 (Aug 26, 2009)

I'll be happy to help you.
Just post a message for me.

J


----------



## Snoopy1Can (Jan 4, 2011)

*jim lofton*



TundraGreen said:


> There is a Private Message system that allows you to send messages directly to other users. To access it, simply click on the persons screen name. A drop down menu will appear with an option to send a Private Message. However, this feature is not available to new users. After you have posted 5 times, it is enabled. This is to make it more difficult for spammers or unsolicited advertisers to abuse the system.


thank you. I'm not sure how you "post" something but will try to figure it out. for example I wanted to RV ****** about any RV parks and RV people in Chapala where I hope to visit this fall ( was there 3 months ago too)

Does this reply constitue a "post"?


Jim San Diego


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Hi JIm,
There is an RV park at Roca Azul, Jocotopec, on the west end of Lake Chapala. Google will get you to their website. That's the closest one to Chapala/Ajijic, although you might be able to find an isolated private spot with some exploration in Riberas del Pilar, etc.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

jim lofton said:


> thank you. I'm not sure how you "post" something but will try to figure it out.
> ...
> Does this reply constitue a "post"?


That's right. That reply constitutes a post. So does every other message you send to a discussion topic.


----------



## Snoopy1Can (Jan 4, 2011)

*jim Lofton*



Jeff1234 said:


> I'll be happy to help you.
> Just post a message for me.
> 
> J


OK, if "reply" is the way to post then i'm sending it : one two three.....but i understand I have to have 5 before my messsages will go out?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

jim lofton said:


> OK, if "reply" is the way to post then i'm sending it : one two three.....but i understand I have to have 5 before my messsages will go out?


Sorry for the confusion. You can post replies and even start new threads. Your replies will show up immediately. What you cannot do, until after you have five posts, is to send private messages to other users. Private messages are messages that can only be seen by the one user you send them to. They don't appear in these public threads. In an earlier post to this thread, you mentioned trying to send a message to another user. To do that, you need to have been a member and posted five times.


----------

